# Fog or Vaporize hives?



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: Dog or Vaporize hives?*

Joe,
If you have a little time you can set aside to read through the thread below it may answer a lot of questions for you. Let us know what you think.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?283157-Started-fogging-today&highlight=fgmo


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: Dog or Vaporize hives?*

Fgmo isn't toxic at all.
Glock, a member of this forum who fogged with FGMO faithfully, didn't harm his mites at all!


----------



## Joe Nelson (Apr 24, 2014)

*Re: Dog or Vaporize hives?*

Didn't harm his MITES at all?


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Dog or Vaporize hives?*

That's right, it apparently didn't do anything seriously harmful to the mites in his hives. In the end he bought a proper vaporizer and used OAV, instead. And that_ did _work! 

Enj.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Dog or Vaporize hives?*

Since 99 out of 100 Prius's parked at the last Marin county Beekeeping club meeting had bumper stickers that said "Drop acid not fog" I think the consensus among the more enlightened beekeepers on the left coast says it all. 


BTW: if your wondering about the 1 out of 100. His eco car had a sticker that said " ban all bumper stickers."


----------



## Joe Nelson (Apr 24, 2014)

*Re: Dog or Vaporize hives?*

All I've got is a dodge diesel pickup with a Prius repellent sticker next to the tailpipe. That's kind of like a fogger. Thanks for the help.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Certainly FGMO is less toxic in that it that it kills very few if any mites. There is no doubt that OAV kills mites and does not harm the queen, bees or brood.


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

Joe Nelson said:


> Didn't harm his MITES at all?



That's right.
When he did a.mite count and found no evidence that FGMO had no apparent effect on his mites he switched to Oxalic Acid Vapor and has used it since, and with good results, last I heard.


I have NO confidence im FGMO fogging.


----------



## Bee Herder (Jan 26, 2014)

Beregondo said:


> That's right.
> When he did a.mite count and found no evidence that FGMO had no apparent effect on his mites he switched to Oxalic Acid Vapor and has used it since, and with good results, last I heard.
> 
> 
> I have NO confidence im FGMO fogging.



If I remember correctly Glock also used small cell foundation in addition to FGMO and his mite population still exploded.

I have NO confidence in Small Cell foundation.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Bee Herder said:


> If I remember correctly Glock also used *small cell foundation* in addition to *FGMO *and his mite population still exploded.
> 
> I have NO confidence in Small Cell foundation.


Is it legal to speak of two jokes in one post?


----------



## Stephenpbird (May 22, 2011)

OA all the way. It works for me.

Food grade mineral oil does *not *work in my experience. Even with Thymol added, its not effective. OA is.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: Dog or Vaporize hives?*



Joe Nelson said:


> All I've got is a dodge diesel pickup with a Prius repellent sticker next to the tailpipe. That's kind of like a fogger.


Add a little nos to that fogger and bam, the ladies sleep while you check them. Or that room Prius drivers become much less opinionated, whichever nos route you wish to go.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: Dog or Vaporize hives?*

Whenever I hear about mineral oil fogging, for some reason I am reminded of "Oil Wrassling".


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Dog or Vaporize hives?*

My uncle has kept bees for over 30 years and treats by fogging with FGMO. He taught me as well. Works for us. Try both methods and see whay works better for you. 

This is a scietific study that I pulled off the net........

Actually, the varroa AND tracheal mites are suffocated with this methodology.

The microscopic size of the particles is believed to play a very important role in the use of FGMO as an acaricide. In this form, the oil penetrates the respiratory system of mites, blocking it and causing death by suffocation. Most importantly, it appears that mineral oil applied in this form is also effective for the treatment of tracheal mites since the oil penetrates the respiratory system of the bees, exposing the mites to the effect of the oil as it does to Varroa mites. Continued dissection of bee tracheas revealed total absence of tracheal mites in test colonies. These findings are consistent with those of a beekeeper in the Canary Islands (Spain) utilizing mineral oil for treatment of tracheal mites. The beekeeper wrote indicating great degree of effectiveness of FGMO for that purpose.

BTW, I am still waiting for Glock to send me his old useless fogger. Evidently he doesn't want to part with it that bad. lol


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: Dog or Vaporize hives?*

I use Oav, FA, and I have used FGMO with tea tree oil and wintergreen added. When I did mite checks in late August/Sept after 4 treatments of OAV and found mite readings of up to 35 mites per half cup of bees I was taken aback and did some treatments of some hives with FA using fume boards some with another regimen of 4 treatments of OAV and 1 hive that had 7 mites per half cup of bees with FGMO plus. The FA treatment brought the mite levels down and also the 4 treatments of OAV but after 4 treatments of FGMO that hive remained at a count of 7 mites per half cup of bees. You can make of that what you will, I will personally do mite checks before and may be 2 weeks after any treatment.
Johno


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Dog or Vaporize hives?*



johno said:


> When I did mite checks in late August/Sept after 4 treatments of OAV and found mite readings of up to 35 mites per half cup of bees I was taken aback and did some treatments of some hives with FA using fume boards .....
> Johno


At that time of the year, using OAV, you will only reduce (not eliminate) mites as the mites are still emerging with the bees as they hatch. Remember, OAV only kills the phoretic mites. As the brood continues to hatch, along come more mites. But you're doing a terrific job of knocking down mites before they enter brood. You can't just get them all at that time. You can only get 95 or so % of the phoretic mites when the hive is broodless..........


----------

